# Getting married to US citizen in Mexico



## NightBird (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi there!
Im a Chinese citizen I got married to a Mexican and moved to Mexico couple of years ago. Im on RP visa status right now and haven't applied for Mexican citizenship yet however we are no longer living together so situation is like this now,
Im looking forward to marry a US citizen and to move to states. Can we get married in Mexico and apply for my US visa in Mexico since im living here as a resident or Ill have to go back to China to go through this process?
Please help me


----------



## NightBird (Oct 10, 2015)

NightBird said:


> Hi there!
> Im a Chinese citizen I got married to a Mexican and moved to Mexico couple of years ago. Im on RP visa status right now and haven't applied for Mexican citizenship yet however we are no longer living together so situation is like this now,
> Im looking forward to marry a US citizen and to move to states. Can we get married in Mexico and apply for my US visa in Mexico since im living here as a resident or Ill have to go back to China to go through this process?
> Please help me



Is anyone gonna help plz?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

NightBird said:


> Is anyone gonna help plz?


An absence of responses sometimes means no one has any suggestions for you.


----------



## NightBird (Oct 10, 2015)

Sounds great


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I would suggest you inquire at the US Embassy or a US Consulate in Mexico.


----------



## TJGUY (Jan 5, 2016)

I would ask. Are you divorced from your Mexican Husband?


----------



## NightBird (Oct 10, 2015)

TJGUY said:


> I would ask. Are you divorced from your Mexican Husband?


Well i divorced my Mexican wife.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

NightBird said:


> Well i divorced my Mexican wife.


So, within a relatively brief time, you went from a U.K. citizen, to a Chinese citizen (was there a wife there?) a Mexican resident with a Mexican wife, now divorced, and you want to move to the U.S. with an American woman who wants to merry you.


What the time frames in which three country jumps occurred? The embassy would certainly want to know.


----------



## Raypinciotti (Jan 20, 2016)

Wow! And I thought I had it complicated... If you are divorced you can certainly marry in Mexico, in Mexico "todo se puede" no problem there. Your problem is the US, all the paperwork you will have to file, you don't say what's your status in Mexico but this is definitely not the correct website, I would strongly suggest you visit the page " visa journey" and post your problem there. But also just go ahead and call the US Consulado in Mexico and ask them directly !!! It's a 900 number so they will charge you for the call. Prepare your questions beforehand.

I know that if you do have the permission to file from Mexico, the waiting times for Mexico -Us visa paperwork are over 2 years for a fiance or wife's visa. It's not automatic and they don't give you preference because you are a foreigner. It's about when a visa number is available and there are a lot of people ahead of you.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In Mexico, you are required to notify INM of the change in your marital status.


----------



## TJGUY (Jan 5, 2016)

It can be difficult to get married in Mexico and then immigrate to the US. My daughter in law just received her immigration. It took over two years. It might be faster to apply for a fiance visa. You can go online and see the requirements on the US Immigration website.Or speak to someone at the Consulate.


----------



## paulsal (Apr 4, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> In Mexico, you are required to notify INM of the change in your marital status.


Greetings RVRingo,

I am an American Citizen and recently married a Mexican Citizen in DF.

We received an Acto de Matrimonial, that was signed by the judge.

We were told that we must deliver this Acto de Matrimonial to the INM Office within 6 days. However, a friend who is also a foreigner married to a Mexican insists that we have 10 days to deliver the form.

The Administrator at the Registro Civil, where we performed out Civil Wedding, indicated that we needed to leave the original Acto de Matrimonial with the Migracion, and return the 2nd copy of the Acto to her office within 6 days. I'm not sure if it's 6 days or 10 days.

1. I need to know what is the purpose of this?

2. Is it simply to notify INM that this marriage has taken place?

I know that there is a 2nd process in order to obtain a Residente Temporal Visa, which I wanted to do at a later date.

3. Can the Mexican Citizen who I married simply drop off the document to INM?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Just go to INM and ask them to help you comply. If you are in Mexico on just a tourist permit, you should do this immediately, as you will need to apply for Residente Temporal status before your 180 day permit expires, using the vincula familial rules. You must do this in person and INM may also want to have your spouse provide certain documents.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

paulsal said:


> Greetings RVRingo,
> 
> I am an American Citizen and recently married a Mexican Citizen in DF.
> 
> ...


As far as I understand the new rules you do not have to notify INM of your marrige. It used to be several years ago a foreigner would need an INM "Permiso para Matrimonio" to marry a Mexican National and then return with the Acto within 30 calender days to finish the "Permiso" and register the marriage with INM. I had to do this 6 years ago. They did away with that "Permiso" and nobody needs to do anything with the INM anymore to get married. 

If you are applying for a 2 year Residente Temporal visa/card under the "Vinculo Familiar" law [actually you can apply for a 1, 2, 3, or 4, year RT visa but need a 2 year RT first to get a Residente Permanente vísa] then you start the application when you want and go into your local INM office with a valid FMM tourist card. 

Our Regisitro Civil here in San Luis Potosi gave us several verified Actos when we went back which are legal Actos but look no where near the same as the original 2 we were given at the civil wedding by the judge. I think they cost $150 pesos each.


----------



## paulsal (Apr 4, 2013)

AlanMexicali said:


> As far as I understand the new rules you do not have to notify INM of your marrige. It used to be several years ago a foreigner would need an INM "Permiso para Matrimonio" to marry a Mexican National and then return with the Acto within 30 calender days to finish the "Permiso" and register the marriage with INM.


I read about the "Permisio para Matrimonio" on the Internet that used to be required before getting married. That was not required in my case. 

However, after the civil wedding, the Secretary of the Civil Registro gave me the "Acto de Matrimonial" with the Judge's signature. This "Acto de Matrimonial" included a separate Letter with the information from the two of us, including my Passport Number. I was told that I had 6 days to drop these 2 documents to INM, and return the second copy to the Registro Civil (Stamped from the INM that they received it).

This "dropping off" of the Acto de Matrimonial is a separate action of actually applying for the Residente Temporal. 

The "dropping off" process is what my questions are based on. 



AlanMexicali said:


> You need a 2 year RT first to get a Residente Permanente vísa] then you start the application when you want and go into your local INM office with a valid FMM tourist card.


That is a whole different process, that I will be taking on at a later date.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

paulsal said:


> I read about the "Permisio para Matrimonio" on the Internet that used to be required before getting married. That was not required in my case.
> 
> However, after the civil wedding, the Secretary of the Civil Registro gave me the "Acto de Matrimonial" with the Judge's signature. This "Acto de Matrimonial" included a separate Letter with the information from the two of us, including my Passport Number. I was told that I had 6 days to drop these 2 documents to INM, and return the second copy to the Registro Civil (Stamped from the INM that they received it).
> 
> ...


Sounds like to me the secretary is quoting the INM rules before they did away with the INM "Permiso."

I was told by INM I had 30 calender days to bring in the original "Acto" and a copy. They looked at the original and the copy and gave back the original. I haven´t heard of anyone needing to do what you have been requested to do. If the INM doesn´t need to have you register the marriage like they did before with my situation why do they need to still register marriages now? It doesn´t make sense. They only will be interested in your marriage if you apply for residency under the "Vinculo Familiar". If you don´t apply now or ever why would they care if you were married in Mexico to a Mexican National? For statistical purposes?


----------



## paulsal (Apr 4, 2013)

AlanMexicali said:


> Sounds like to me the secretary is quoting the INM rules before they did away with the INM "Permiso."


 [to marry a Mexican]

Like I mentioned, the INM Permisio to marry a Mexican National used to be required BEFORE you got married. Now that is now longer the case, as I was not asked to provide this.

The Secretary who organized our paperwork for the Civil Wedding at the Civil Registro indicated that the "Acto de Matrimonial" needs to be delivered and "dropped-off" to the INM Office, after the fact that we are married. And we were told we had 6 days to deliver this to the INM, and return a copy back proving that this delivery was made.

Why is it necessary if I'm not planning on trying to get the Residente Temporal at this moment?

Can my Mexican Spouse drop off the Acto de Matrimonial to the INM?


----------

